# favorite game?



## PokemonMewtwo (Jun 6, 2015)

My favorite game is pokemon, what's yours?


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 6, 2015)

Animal Crossing


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jun 6, 2015)

Persona Q. Though, I admit that my answer is very biased because I never played the other Persona games and only watched playthroughs since they were on the Playstations and PS Vita -- yeah I only play on Nintendo systems.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 6, 2015)

Original, classic ol' Spyro. This is the only series of games I can legitimately call my childhood.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 6, 2015)

Mario Galaxy


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 6, 2015)

Final Fantasy IX...and Lunar: Eternal Blue. I really can't choose between them, lol.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Jun 6, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> Original, classic ol' Spyro. This is the only series of games I can legitimately call my childhood.



Fnally! Another one! My favorite was 'Spyro: Ripto's Rage!' I beat this game over and over again!


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 7, 2015)

AHHHH thats really hard to decide >.< I'd have to say either Mario or Animal crossing, I really don't know and did you know
I have NEVER played a Zelda or Kirby game but for some reason I really like them 0.0


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Narcissu 1st & 2nd. It's so sad...and it will break you down really nice and you'll cry like you get hit really hard, emotionally. It's the best. It's free on Steam, I wish they'd release part 3 sometime.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 13, 2015)

My favorite game is Okami.


----------



## pepperini (Jun 14, 2015)

Other than animal crossing, my favorites are super monkey ball 1 + 2, the sims 3, super smash bros, and harvest moon. o:


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 14, 2015)

For what console? I mostly play my 3DS and my favorite games to play on it are Animal Crossing, Pokemon (X or Alpha Sapphire) and Professor Layton. I also played Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds and really liked it, but I find it a shame that once you've completed the game, there's not much left to do. That's why I enjoy games more that are never-ending (like Animal Crossing) so I can get my money's worth.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 14, 2015)

_Dragon Age: Origins_ and _Dragon Age: Inquisition_ are on the top of my favorites list; in previous topics in the Gamers' Lounge, I do list a couple of my other favorites. :]  I guess I consider ACNL a favorite, at least for now since I can't seem to stop playing the game.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been playing a lot of BloodBorne lately. I'm loving the hardcore gameplay and the gothic atmosphere the game amazingly visualizes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 21, 2015)

I can't decide, it's either:

Mass Effect 2
Persona 4
Dangan Ronpa 2
The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim 
Portal 2


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 21, 2015)

PokemonMewtwo said:


> My favorite game is pokemon, what's yours?



Mine is either Animal Crossing or Super Mario, they're the only games that I bought ever incarnation.


----------



## Drill Dozer (Jun 21, 2015)

As much as I'ld like to deny it, my favorite game hands down has to be Hatsune Miku: Project Diva F 2nd. It's a really addictive game, and I've continued to dump hundreds of hours into it even after I beat it! It's also the first game that I went out of my way to buy $75 dollars worth of yen for lol. I would've spent more yen on it, but I bought the US release of the game as well and then bought the DLC I wanted there.  I wish I had a more memorable game as my favorite, though. Like my own namesake! That was a good Game Freak game. B)


----------



## Pheenic (Jun 21, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess! Xenoblade Chronicles is a very close second though! They're both really amazing!!!


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 24, 2015)

Super Metroid is perfection.


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 24, 2015)

I really like Animal crossing, pokemon, and Smash bros.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

Tomb Raider III: Adventures of Lara Croft, Spyro: Year of the Dragon, Crash Team Racing and The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past


----------



## Bowie (Jun 24, 2015)

Sonic Adventure (specifically DX).


----------



## Joy (Jun 27, 2015)

The Sim series and The Phoenix Wright series.


----------



## Airwriter (Jun 28, 2015)

Tales of Series
Animal crossing obviously lol
sonic
Zelda series
mass effect series
Final fantasy
Tomb Raider
Persona Series
Phoenix Wright (objection)!
The Sims.
Resident evil.
GTA
Saint rows.

Too many to think of atm xD


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't have like.. a favorite game of all time, per say, more just what I'm obsessed with currently. I went almost a month only binge playing Mortal Kombat X after it's release. Since then I've gotten back into playing my other games. I guess closest to favorite would have to be LA Noire. No matter how many years it's been, I can always go back to it and get sucked in all over again. I can't tell you how many time's I've replayed it. I'm the same with The Walking Dead game though. Ahh, that game is amazing. Pokemon, Animal Crossing, The Sims, that's all stuff that usually goes without saying for me because they're basically second nature to me at this point. I'd be lost without them too. Oh, and I've also recently been ob freaking sessed with Life Is Strange.

Basically I'm indecisive and like a lot of things.


----------



## Azza (Jun 28, 2015)

The Simpsons hit and run was amazing. I also loved all of the ratchet and clank games on ps2, the newer ones just weren't that great for me. I don't think I have loved any games more than these. There was also a shrek one on ps2 but I forget what it was called... Those ps2 days were happy days... 

Edit: OOOHHH and crash tags team racing. That was amazing.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 28, 2015)

The sims, gta, saint row, resident evil and of course acnl


----------



## Aeryka (Jun 28, 2015)

Portal/Portal 2 will always be my favorite.
But ofc there's a lot of other games I like a lot.


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 28, 2015)

Animal crossing, lel


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 28, 2015)

Mother Series/EartBound are the most awesome games EVAH!!


----------



## superheroantics (Jun 28, 2015)

Silent Hill


----------



## Miri (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't have a favorite game, but my top 4 favorite series are definitely The Legend of Zelda, Kingdom Hearts, Sly Cooper, and Pokemon.~


----------



## Cirom (Jun 29, 2015)

_*Bastion*_. Although _Crypt of the NecroDancer_ comes a close second.

And, incase anyone's wondering, my next three would be _Terraria_, _Minecraft_ and _Starbound_. In that order. ;U


----------



## Leedle-lee (Jul 3, 2015)

Fire emblem is just...


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm really liking the Fire Emblem series right now. I'm replaying Fire Emblem Awakening as a female in preparation for Fates which I'm seriously hyped for.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 3, 2015)

The Silent Hill series.


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

Animal Running


----------



## punyparker (Jul 5, 2015)

Mass Effect.


----------



## Ezekiel (Jul 13, 2015)

I love the entire Persona series. If I had to pick one, it would be Persona 4 Golden. In my opinion, it had the best characters and the best atmosphere.


----------



## esper_wings (Jul 13, 2015)

Childhood favorites: Spyro: Ripto's Rage, Crash Banditcoot: Warped & Sims 1&2 w/ all expansions

Current favorites: GTA series, Saint's Row series, Animal Crossing, & American McGee's Alice/Alice: Madness Returns.

Ultimate go-to game: Left 4 Dead 1 & 2.


----------



## Victor08912 (Jul 14, 2015)

Super Mario Sunshine and it's the first I've ever played too.


----------



## ProfessorTogetank (Jul 14, 2015)

Pokemon Emerald, and Pokemon Alpha Sapphire!


----------



## FireWire (Jul 14, 2015)

Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## twisty (Jul 17, 2015)

Mass Effect 2, Year Walk, or The Wolf Among Us!


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 17, 2015)

at the moment, ACNL, Xenoblade Chronicles, Majora's Mask, Final Fantasy VII, Skyward Sword. I have a lot of faves :3


----------

